# BIKER GANGS on south shore



## Dragnet

What BIKER GANGS are established on the south shore (Massachusetts)? What towns/cities are their club houses in? Any info is appreciated. Thanks. DRAGNET


----------



## pahapoika

haven't really seen any 1% ( outlaw) gangs , but i believe the hells angels have a chapter on the cape.


----------



## Opie

Outlaws are established in Brockton, Taunton, and I believe the Cape. Leadership is getting stirred up I think because of a drug ring that was just broken up and many of the E Board Guys were pinched. The Black Pistons are an affiliate of the Outlaws are in the Taunton area as well. 

The Hells Angels are setting up shop in Bellingham and they have a affiliate in the area as well, I believe the Devils Disciples?


----------



## sempergumby

No shop set up in Bham for the HA's but the pupet group Domoniers is in the area.


----------



## Hb13

Don't quote me on this but the Nomads (H.A. sub-group) might have a chapter out of the south shore or boston area and the Hells Angels. I know the Hells Angels have a newer set up in Worcester on Canterbury St. Their sub-group the Vietnam Vets (i think thats what they're called) are on the corner of Southbridge and Cambridge St. Also Worcester area groups that merged with the Hells Angels are the Pale Riders and Armagedon. 
I think I'm partially correct about that


----------



## Guest

Back in the mid-90's the Outlaws were scouting the Quincy/Weymouth/Hingham/Hull area for a potential clubhouse, but we popped the president for unlicensed carry (S&W 9mm) while wearing body armor (another felony), and that pretty much took the wind out of their sails.


----------



## Loyal

the Hells Angels have a club house near the Plymouth/Bourne line on Head of the Bay Rd - Why do you ask ?


----------



## Stonedsilly

Dragnet said:


> What BIKER GANGS are established on the south shore (Massachusetts)? What towns/cities are their club houses in? Any info is appreciated. Thanks. DRAGNET


There are no motorcycle gangs in mass just clubs


----------



## kwflatbed

Stonedsilly said:


> There are no motorcycle gangs in mass just clubs


Why are you replying to a 2008 thread ???


----------



## USAF3424

Doing the national grid strike overtime a few weeks back. Get called out for a job, going the same as any other detail. 2 Outlaw MC bikers (both had 1% patches) ride by bang a U turn and pull up on the job site. Now we have had plenty of issues with the picketers and it has come close to blows a few times. My mind immediately thinks the union sent these guys down to try and intimidate the non union guys doing the job. Boy was I wrong. They take their cuts off and throw on green Nat Grid Work Vests. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## mpd61

kwflatbed said:


> Why are you replying to a 2008 thread ???


Probably has a LOT to do with his user name.......just saying Harry LOL!!!
The real question is why reanimate a thread that Loyal-the-Shitbird had the last post!


----------

